# DLink DGE-530T cannot start?



## jpbrewer25 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have an older system that I unistalled XP, and reinstalled fresh with XP. In doing so there was a problem with the ethernet card. I updated the Driver for the D-Link DGE-530T and now it was it cannot start (Code 10). I unistalled the device and reinstalled it to no avail. When I run a Network Wizard it will not run. I am not sure what to try next. Any suggestions??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the wrong driver. One other thing to try, move the NIC to a different slot.


----------



## jpbrewer25 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks, moved the NIC and reinstalled driver, back in business!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Great. Sometimes you'll get a resource conflict and moving the slot will sort it out.


----------

